# Oh no!! :c



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

I woke up this morning to Frusciante... dead. No warning... no anything :C I think I'm going to take down the tank and disinfect EVERYTHING because I can't stand to lose another fish. I feel so horrible... 2 fish in one month, what am I doing wrong?


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm sorry.....
If they were healthy, maybe they died of old age and it was just happened to be like that. Have you cycled the tank or did frequent waterchanges and used something to keep them from getting bothered if you did a fish in cycle?
That's all I am thinking could have happened....though they might show signs if it was that. 
It's a good idea to disinfect everything and start over.
Again, i'm sorry that happened. I'd find it hard and quite upsetting if that happened to me..


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Well I've never, ever had a problem up until now! I changed the water once a week 40% it wasn't cycled because I don't have the time for it. Now I'm changing it twice a week because I have 4 guys instead of 3. Or I did. Now I only have 3. I know Fishy died of old age, but Fru couldn't be much older than a year. I got him off aquabid. I'm just going to take it all down and start all over. :c that sucks.


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Oh, okay. A lot of people don't cycle their tanks, which is okay as long as water changes are done frequently, which you do. So it should have been fine. 
Yea....


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

That's horrible hun *hugs tightly* You have a divided tank right? Just to be on the safe side I'd take everything down and give it a good long clean while putting the other boys in QT just in /case/ it's something in the tank. Probably just bad turn of events but it doesn't hurt to make sure right? 

You're not doing anything wrong sometimes pets just go particularly fish. I'm sure he was happy he was in your care.​


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Aww, thanks both of you  *hugs back*
Yes, I have a divided tank and since I have some free time today, I definitely am taking it down and bleaching everything in there and making a huge water change. I think I'm just going to stick with 3 fishies, 4 seems to be too many for me to handle lol. Please pray (or if you aren't religious, good vibes) that the bad luck will turn around!


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

I'll do both for them - one has to work <3 Good luck with the tank changing and I'm sure the others will be fine =D


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm SO sorry!  It's so hard when it's sudden and you don't know why. I'd do just what you're doing. Don't feel bad. If there's nothing to see then what can you do?


----------



## betta99 (Aug 16, 2010)

sorry about your loss


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

Aw I'm so sorry for your lose! R.I.P. Frusciante. Losing fish hurts just as much as losing any other pet.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

So sorry.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm sorry, he was such a cutie pie. It wasn't your fault, these things just... happen.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

That stinks. Can fish have heart attacks?


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I imagine. Other animals can, so I don't see why not. Could this be the mystery illness? It's so impossible to know ):


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks guys, I totally took down my tank, bleached everything, even bought new substrate so hopefully I killed the germ... whatever it was. He was a cutie pie... :c


----------

